# Vaya nochecita



## danicucchi

Vaya nochecita!
*E'* un modo di dire? *C*osa vuol dire?
*E*s un refran? *Q*ue significa?
*G*racias, D.


----------



## 0scar

¿¡Y el contexto!?


----------



## danicucchi

Non c'è contesto in pratica...per questo lo avevo omesso: due persone parlano tra loro (di nulla) e una terza entra. Una delle prime due, rivolta all'altra dice "vaya nochecita". L'espressione è un pò quella di chi, in italiano, direbbe "cavoli.."  oppure "accidenti..".
Però insomma, un modo di dire è un modo di dire, con o senza contesto. Questo lo è o no?


----------



## 0scar

*¡Vaya xxx!* significa algo asi como* Ma che xxx!*


----------



## danicucchi

Tiene sentido.  Gracias.


----------



## gatogab

*Vaya nochecita* 
Ma guarda un pò che nottata!
(É una delle mille opzioni.)


----------



## Neuromante

Io lo tradurrei come:
"Notaccia" o qualcosa simile.

Quel dimminutivo in prattica è un despettivo


----------



## gatogab

Neuromante said:


> Io lo tradurrei come:
> "Notaccia" o qualcosa simile.
> 
> Quel dimminutivo in prattica è un despettivo


Hola Neuro.
¿A cuál idioma lo has traducido?


----------



## 0scar

Si, el contexto no dice mucho pero_ ¡vaya nochecita!_ me suena a _che notte di merda!_ más que a _che bella notte!._


----------



## flljob

Si viste la película de Scorsese _After Hours_, al otro día el personaje principal diría: ¡Vaya nochecita!


----------



## gatogab

0scar said:


> Si, el contexto no dice mucho pero_ ¡vaya nochecita!_ me suena a _che notte di merda!_ más que a _che bella notte!._


Si ha sido una noche decaca, estoy completamente de acuerdo contigo.
¿Y si no lo ha sido?
Yo entiendo que fué una noche especial, diversa de  otras que la persona recuerde.
En fin, sin contexto podemos disparar pa' todos lados.


----------



## Neuromante

gatogab said:


> Hola Neuro.
> ¿A cuál idioma lo has traducido?


 Del español al italiano, por supuesto.


0scar said:


> Si, el contexto no dice mucho pero_ ¡vaya nochecita!_ me suena a _che notte di merda!_ más que a _che bella notte!._


 A eso me refiero


gatogab said:


> Si ha sido una noche decaca, estoy completamente de acuerdo contigo.
> ¿Y si no lo ha sido?
> Yo entiendo que fué una noche especial, diversa de otras que la persona recuerde.
> En fin, sin contexto podemos disparar pa' todos lados.


 Casi nunca se usa en ese sentido. Como ya dije, el diminutivo se usa como despectivo en este caso.


----------



## Azzurra

Neuromante said:


> Io lo tradurrei come:
> "Nottataccia" o qualcosa di simile.
> 
> Quel dimminutivo in prattica è un dispregiativo


 
Spero di fare cosa gradita... 

Mi piace molto la soluzione di Neuromante, io direi esattamente così per dire che non è stata una bella nottata... (parere personale, magari qualche altro nativo mi contraddirà, ma _nottaccia_, anche se formalmente corretto, non mi suona molto bene... un po' sulla falsariga di "giornataccia", e non "giornaccia"... Ma magari è solo una mia impressione...)


----------



## gatogab

*vaya que nochecita*
Otras opciones:
accidenti che notte!
accipicchia che notte!
cavoli che notte!
ohi che notte!
uff che notte!
Ese* "vaya"* no tiene unicamente connotaciones negativas.
Si alguién bebe de una botella llena de agua hasta dejarla vacía, una persona que lo ve puede comentar: ¡vaya, que sed que tenías!

La* nochecita* puede ser negativa si la pasé en un cuartel de policía por controles.
La *nochecita* puede ser positiva si la pasé con una chica, sentado en la arena de una playa iluminada por la luna llena.


----------



## Mª Antonia

Por "vaya nochecita" yo entiendo que has pasado una noche movidita. Y lo entiendo como algo negativo o, mejor dicho, no muy agradable. No es el "vaya" que tiene las connotaciones negativas, sino el diminutivo de "noche".
Alguien ha hecho referencia a la película "After Hours", que en España se tituló "¡Jo, qué noche!".


----------



## irene.acler

Azzurra said:


> Spero di fare cosa gradita...
> 
> Mi piace molto la soluzione di Neuromante, io direi esattamente così per dire che non è stata una bella nottata... (parere personale, magari qualche altro nativo mi contraddirà, ma _nottaccia_, anche se formalmente corretto, non mi suona molto bene... un po' sulla falsariga di "giornataccia", e non "giornaccia"... Ma magari è solo una mia impressione...)


 
Sono totalmente d'accordo con te.  "Nottaccia" non mi convince molto.


----------



## Coccibella

Hola a todos,
en italiano también se podría usar "serata" en lugar de "notte"... "Che serataccia" o "che serata di m...a". "Che nottata" o "che serata", a mi ver, tienen una connotación más "neutral", es decir que también en italiano podrían interpretarse en sentido negativo o en sentido postivo.


----------

